

Jon Stewart Calls Out Mainstream Media Over Their Lack of Coverage of Ron Paul - eprof
http://www.mediaite.com/tv/jon-stewart-scolds-media-for-ignoring-rep-ron-paul-i-mean-fck-that-guy-right/

======
david927
I'm not a supporter of Ron Paul and I understand the media will always spin
the news one way or another, but when all media outlets _openly_ collude to
censor, say a particular political candidate -- no matter the reason -- it's
terrifying.

Such an incident is a move from reporting the news to creating the news, and
should not stand unchecked and unchallenged. Such an incident is a clarion
call that should spark a major uproar, but sadly we know that it will only
serve to upset a handful: the last in America to care about the freedoms that
once made it great.

